# Humorous LOTR References in other Media



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 8, 2022)

We have a meme thread but figured we could use this to post humorous references to LOTR from other media, like the King of the Hill video I found above.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 8, 2022)

Found this on YouTube today 😁





Impressively made by this comedian








A Mashup of 'The King of Hill' With 'Lord of the Rings'


Alasdair Beckett-King hilariously added characters from King of the Hill" into scenes from "The Lord of the Rings" in a short animation.




laughingsquid.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 8, 2022)

In that case, this one from him should be here too, though I posted it some time ago in the Meme thread:





Also this:


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 8, 2022)

I think the Flight of the Conchords belongs here


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 8, 2022)

Does this count?


----------

